# Brauche Hilfe bei Domainname



## rolli123 (22. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

bis jetzt habe ich meine Website auf meinen eigenen Namen laufen.

Die Website hat das Thema Hieroglyphen / Champollion (das ist derjenige, der die Hieroglyphen entziffert hat.

Nun suche ich verzweifelt nach einem passenden Domainnamen, da ich einen Providerwechsel vornehmen möchte und natürlich gleich die passende Domain angeben will.

Wenn ich nun selber teste, also einfach was eingebe z.b. "cha.de", lande ich auf der Website : webfile.com. Warum und weshalb?

Habt ihr Vorschläge für einen geeigneten Namen? Ich wollte Hieros.de nehmen, oder Champi.de, aber die sind schon vergeben.

Am liebsten würde ich champollion.de nehmen, aber das möchte ich nicht riskieren, ich weiss auch nicht wo ich mich erkundigen kann, ob der Name geschützt ist.

Bitte, immer her mit Euren Vorschlägen  ;-) 

und schonmal herzlichen Dank im voraus
gruss
rolf


----------



## Dirk Abe (22. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

Wenn es um de-Domains geht kannst Du z.B bei DENIC 
nachprüfen ob deine Domain noch frei ist. Alternativ hilft "whois".
Eine Markenüberprüfung kannst Du u.a. beim DPMA  (Anmeldepflichtig) durchführen.
Eine Subdomain bei deiner eigenen Domain wäre vielleicht auch eine Überlegung wert.
Oder Du wählst eine Phantasiebegriff der klanglich noch in der "Nähe" deines gewünschten Namen liegt.
Auf jeden Fall viel Glück beim Suchen.

Grüße 

Dirk


----------

